# No chnage after upgrading RAM from 2GB to 4GB



## livinggourmand (Nov 23, 2014)

I have recently added extra 2GB ram to my old Desktop. i.e 

Ram-2GB DDR2 667 MHz
MB-ASUS M2NPV-VM
Processor-AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core 4000+

And did a memory's performance test  with MaxxMEM² Benchmark. But there is no change as I can see from the results 
 ,what could be the reason?And what are the other ways to test?


----------



## $hadow (Nov 23, 2014)

which window are you using along with architecture?


----------



## livinggourmand (Nov 23, 2014)

$hadow said:


> which window are you using along with architecture?


windows xp sp3


----------



## $hadow (Nov 24, 2014)

Then you probably end up seeing no visible difference at all. Upgrade to windows 8 64 bit on the least for a better performance boost.


----------



## approveme (Nov 24, 2014)

So you've upgraded your PC with 4GB of system RAM, only to find out that Windows doesn't see all of it. The reason is simple: 32-bit versions of Windows XP, 7, or Vista cannot use more than 4GB of system RAM—at least not without an ugly and unsupported hack. If you want to actually use all of that RAM that you installed, you'll need to install a 64-bit version of Windows.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 24, 2014)

Funny. Because I see that he has upgraded from 2 GB to 4 GB RAM. Even though he may not get 4 GB, he should still see some improvement in available memory from 1.6 something to 2.9 or3.0 something. 

He should definitely see improvement. I suppose XP will run well in 2 GB RAM (I used to run mine which was almost similar config to yours on 1.5 GB). You will have to really load it up to see improvement. The bottleneck may not be raw amount of RAM but rather transfer speeds due to old motherboard. You should definitely see less disk thrashing on working with large multimedia files, heavy multitabbed browsing sessions etc. Then again your CPU may be found lacking there before hitting RAM ceiling.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 24, 2014)

check if the ram module is getting detected in the BIOS settings.


----------



## ico (Nov 25, 2014)

What did you expect to change? Not much will change from upgrading RAM. You can just run more programs now.

Read/Write speed and all would be same. Unless you're running Dual Channel which will give you some boost but only if both the sticks are of same type with same density (identical is preferred).


----------



## RBX (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't think adding more RAM increases performance, unless it was under-performing because of lack of RAM. Your normal operations should stay the same, but you might see more responsiveness in memory intensive applications.


----------



## livinggourmand (Nov 30, 2014)

I ll load up my system with applications and games like NFSMW,COD4 (use to get a lag earlier) .Let me see how it performs. Thanks all


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 1, 2015)

^But unless and until you do not install a Windows OS with 64-bit architecture  as suggested by other Friends, you wont notice any performance gain at all...
As also suggested by [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION] , do check your BIOS  settings,where you could definitely see the total increased RAM value due to added RAM module .


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 9, 2015)

I am facing a same problem too as per @OP,regarding upgrdation of laptop RAM.

I purchased a Transcend 4GB DDR3 (1600MHz) Laptop RAM module and attached successfully to the empty RAM slot of my DELL Inspiron 5447 notebook.
The notebook came with a 4GB RAM at 1600MHz factory set when purchased. The RAM was from Hyundai Electronics.

But inside BIOS settings,the total RAM is 4096MB as showing still now.

Whereas in *CPUID CPU-Z* and *Speccy* apps.(both downloaded) the Total RAM is shown as 8192MB or 8GB (single channel mode).

Which one to believe? What is the correct configuration?
Why does the total RAM does not increase in value within BIOS settings?

Come on experts,please clarify and justify.

Suggestions,advice awaited from     [MENTION=26711]ico[/MENTION] [MENTION=126812]  whitestar_999[/MENTION]     [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]    [MENTION=159164]$hadow[/MENTION] [MENTION=88006]  sam[/MENTION]     [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION] [MENTION=24872]   seamon[/MENTION] ,.... if all of you please.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2015)

Try with each ram module first in default slot(one with hyundai ram pre-installed when system was bought) to rule out any ram issue.then try each ram module in 2nd slot to rule out ram slot issue.after that make sure you are properly installing the ram as unlike desktop it is easy to mistook an incorrectly seated ram as correct because of cramped space.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 9, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> ~snip~
> But inside BIOS settings,the total RAM is 4096MB as showing still now.
> 
> Whereas in *CPUID CPU-Z* and *Speccy* apps.(both downloaded) the Total RAM is shown as 8192MB or 8GB (single channel mode).
> ...



I've never read about applications showing more RAM than the BIOS. 

Either ways, they should show it in dual channel mode if they are detecting it correctly.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 9, 2015)

Any problem with the motherboard???


----------



## $hadow (Jan 9, 2015)

I don't think it is a mobo problem. Try using the nee ram with 1st module and old ram with second and if no result try to use only new ram with any module. BTW I hope both ram are of similar frequency.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 9, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> I am facing a same problem too as per @OP,regarding upgrdation of laptop RAM.
> 
> I purchased a Transcend 4GB DDR3 (1600MHz) Laptop RAM module and attached successfully to the empty RAM slot of my DELL Inspiron 5447 notebook.
> The notebook came with a 4GB RAM at 1600MHz factory set when purchased. The RAM was from Hyundai Electronics.
> ...



strange :O usually the issue is that the bios detects it but not the OS/OS applications
i suggest you run Memtest or some other diagnostic utility and see the results
worst case scenario-its probably because the ram sticks arent playing well or something(different CAS or frequency)
not a motherboard issue im sure


----------



## ico (Jan 9, 2015)

Hardly matters what BIOS says. If the OS is saying it's 8 GB, then it's 8 GB.

For your assurance, open Google Chrome and open 100 something tabs. Being a memory hog, it will easily use something around 3.5 GB. Open up other programs as well, that will give you some 1.5 GB of memory usage. Open *Task Manager* and see how much you are using. Or simply fire a game and check memory usage.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 9, 2015)

The RAM module is of *4GB DDR3 and 1600Mhz* from Transcend as I mentioned earlier.
In fact this is a replacement through Flipkart,I returned the first RAM module of 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz from Transcend,thinking it was a defective module.
But same incident is occurring with the replacement module also.

- - - Updated - - -

Some pics posted ,which has my system showing CPU of 1 core & 1 thread.
Previously,it was showing 2 cores & 4 threads.
As per CPU-Z:--->
*img909.imageshack.us/img909/3153/88ZGxs.png
As per Speccy:--->
*img901.imageshack.us/img901/5177/8uBSJL.png

Similarly the memory module as 8GB shown by CPU-Z and Speccy respectively:--->

*img537.imageshack.us/img537/5557/NvWsNm.png

*img661.imageshack.us/img661/5551/QMJuPd.png

*img540.imageshack.us/img540/7426/uR3G3T.png

Strange!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Absurd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Ridiculous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Updated - - -

The Windows System shows as:--->

*img537.imageshack.us/img537/5269/eCsKRl.png


Feeling Hopless + Hapless, Friends...................................................................................................................................


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2015)

Your hyundai ram module voltage is 1.35v while your transcend ram module is the usual 1.5v,i believe this is the reason for these issues.
DDR3 that support both 1.35v and 1.5v - AnandTech Forums

better ask dell support about this.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 9, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> Your hyundai ram module voltage is 1.35v while your transcend ram module is the usual 1.5v,i believe this is the reason for these issues.
> DDR3 that support both 1.35v and 1.5v - AnandTech Forums
> 
> better ask dell support about this.



That means the new added 4GB RAM is a waste completely???
The system supports 1.35v and the Transcend RAM is of 1.5v,so will there be issues???
What about the core + thread issues of Intel CPU?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2015)

I am not sure,usually this isn't an issue with desktops but laptop bios settings comes pre-set & locked.that is why i suggested calling dell support about this.maybe they have some hidden voltage setting in bios.as for core issue i think just running laptop with hyundai ram should solve it,try it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2015)

But core issues has not been resolved. [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] ,I had removed the Transcend 4GB DDR3 newly purchased RAM module from my laptop.
But cpu-z still shows 1core and 1 thread  for the core-i5 4210U CPU. Actually I downloaded,installed and ran the Intel Hardware Diagnostic apps. from Intel site, I think the issue of CPU started after that.
Please help me friend.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 10, 2015)

boot using memtest free version,it reports no. of cores & threads.if it reports correctly then it is some software issue.
MemTest86 - Download now!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 10, 2015)

Can you post a picture of the original packaging of your RAM ? There's a good reason to believe that the  RAM you recieved could be fake/duplicate

Or better yet go here Product Verification-Welcome to the Transcend Info Website and verify your product


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 10, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> The RAM module is of *4GB DDR3 and 1600Mhz* from Transcend as I mentioned earlier.
> In fact this is a replacement through Flipkart,I returned the first RAM module of 4GB DDR3 1600Mhz from Transcend,thinking it was a defective module.
> But same incident is occurring with the replacement module also.
> 
> ...



where did you buy the new ram from?


----------



## $hadow (Jan 10, 2015)

If I am not wrong a fellow member did start a thread regarding the ram authenticity


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> where did you buy the new ram from?


From Flipkart,my Friend.
I am returning this RAM.


$hadow said:


> If I am not wrong a fellow member did start a thread regarding the ram authenticity





Nerevarine said:


> Can you post a picture of the original packaging of your RAM ? There's a good reason to believe that the  RAM you recieved could be fake/duplicate
> 
> Or better yet go here Product Verification-Welcome to the Transcend Info Website and verify your product



The RAM is authentic,no issues on that.
As pointed out by (our Genious + Generous, friend)  [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION],the problem was due to *incompatible voltage specs*. This Transcend 4GB DDR3 supports *1.5V* whereas the factory set/provided by DELL Inspiron 14 5447 is a Hyundai 4GB DDR3 RAM module of *1.35V*
Seems the system is optimized for 1.35V only.Since this Transcend RAM is the 2nd one I am returning,as due to my misunderstanding & unknowing of facts and knowledge,the first Transcend 4GB DDR3 RAM also behaved in an exact manner,and I returned the 2nd one for a replacement.
I tried to install the 1st and 2nd set of Transcend 4GB DDR3 RAMS in the primary RAM slot of my DELL Laptop,by uninstalling the factory default Hyundai 4GB DDR3 RAM. Both the cases ended in 3 subsequent beeps and a blank screen,while booting up.
But Hyundai 4GB DDR3 RAM is running fine and as normally as possible,after which I again re-installed/re-seated the Hyundai RAM.



whitestar_999 said:


> boot using memtest free version,it reports no. of cores & threads.if it reports correctly then it is some software issue.
> MemTest86 - Download now!



Issues resolved my Friend!!

The Help and my whole heartedly Thanks goes to Intel i5 M540 showing 1 core and 1 thread [Solved] - Laptops - Laptop Tech Support



> *AML1973 comments* :--->Ok I figured it out and I must have screwed with something when I did a fresh win7 install. I went to the MSCONFIG area and under advanced boot options the box stating the number of processors checked was 1. I unchecked the box and restarted the computer. Now under CPU-Z it is listing it with 2 cores and 4 threads and running at 3GHz.
> 
> I've monitored the temps of both gpu and cpu and they are not going above 62 C. Thanks all for the help and I appreciate all the help I've received.
> 
> If someone, like a MOD, could list this issue as solved I would appreciate it.



Latest pics. uploaded as I reverted back to normal. 
*img540.imageshack.us/img540/9083/NeYog7.png

*img661.imageshack.us/img661/8941/Gao3XD.png

*img540.imageshack.us/img540/4916/C0HJPR.png

To [MENTION=110244]Nerevarine[/MENTION]
*img538.imageshack.us/img538/3364/JGFVRA.png

*img661.imageshack.us/img661/2096/srabbt.png

Sorry,brother for the bad quality of pics.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 10, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> From Flipkart,my Friend.
> I am returning this RAM.
> 
> 
> ...



yeah return the ram and pls tell us your laptop model number
you can check online and see which ram other owners bought for the same model laptop
thats what ive done,though im yet to buy the ram


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah return the ram and pls tell us your laptop model number
> you can check online and see which ram other owners bought for the same model laptop
> thats what ive done,though im yet to buy the ram


It is Dell Inspiron 14 5000 Series Laptop

Model No: *5447541TB2S*(Silver)


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 10, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> It is Dell Inspiron 14 5000 Series Laptop
> 
> Model No: *5447541TB2S*(Silver)



im afraid i couldnt find any posts where i could learn the model no for the appropriate ram 
you could also try and sell the OEM hyundai ram locally and try 2 sticks of 4gb(both identical) or 1 stick of 8gb but im not too sure about the appropriate ram for your system 
you can also try and see if the system runs fine without the hyundai ram and with just the transcend one inserted to see if it matches the system atleast


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> im afraid i couldnt find any posts where i could learn the model no for the appropriate ram
> you could also try and sell the OEM hyundai ram locally and try 2 sticks of 4gb(both identical) or 1 stick of 8gb but im not too sure about the appropriate ram for your system
> you can also try and see if the system runs fine without the hyundai ram and with just the *transcend one inserted to see if it matches the system atleast*


No,Friend I tried that way as suggested by you.But 3 intermittent beeps were heard and a blank screen,after boot up,whenever I attached/installed the Transcend RAM on the primary RAM slot of this Laptop.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 10, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> No,Friend I tried that way as suggested by you.But 3 intermittent beeps were heard and a blank screen,after boot up,whenever I attached/installed the Transcend RAM on the primary RAM slot of this Laptop.



ohh then the ram isnt compatible with your system at all or is defective
just for posts sake,i thought id share the ram which is compatible with my system
Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair : Flipkart.com
i dunno if itll work with yours but the parts and specs on our laptops are quite similiar so in theory it should work
itd still be better if someone could confirm however


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> *ohh then the ram isnt compatible with your system at all* or is defective
> just for posts sake,i thought id share the ram which is compatible with my system
> Corsair DDR3 4 GB Laptop RAM (CMSO4GX3M1A1600C11) - Corsair : Flipkart.com
> i dunno if itll work with yours but the parts and specs on our laptops are quite similiar so in theory it should work
> itd still be better if someone could confirm however






Actually this one is a 2nd set from Flipkart which I am returning.
The First one I returned with a replacement(the same Transcend 4GB DDR3 RAM)from the same seller through Flipkart,which was a mistake I know now,by going on through these discussions.
This is a screenshot of:--->

*img538.imageshack.us/img538/3036/VqSO65.png

*img537.imageshack.us/img537/5899/AlN8NH.png

*img913.imageshack.us/img913/7964/jePc2m.png

So I have decided and went in for :--->

*img910.imageshack.us/img910/1838/pMai4F.png

Hopefully,this will end my trouble of upgrading.
What do you say [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]?


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 11, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Actually this one is a 2nd set from Flipkart which I am returning.
> The First one I returned with a replacement(the same Transcend 4GB DDR3 RAM)from the same seller through Flipkart,which was a mistake I know now,by going on through these discussions.
> This is a screenshot of:--->
> 
> ...



ohh thank god for return option i guess,laptop ram is such a nightmare x_x
hopefully you have found the ram you were looking for 
good luck!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 11, 2015)

1.35v laptop ram should work fine with the laptop.keep us updated as it will help others here too,most people don't look at ram voltage rating before buying.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank You   [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] for imparting the knowledge regarding voltages of RAM modules.
In case the manufacturer or frequency or capacity differs,still RAM's do work together. But if voltages differ,then no way...
It was an eye opener for all of us,Friend Thank You again.
Shall definitely inform all of you in this @TDF,when I install the new Crucial RAM and post the CPU-Z and Speccy screenshots.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> ohh thank god for return option i guess,laptop ram is such a nightmare x_x
> hopefully you have found the ram you were looking for
> good luck!



Thank You Friend.
Let me get the RAM by next week and I shall inform all of you about its functioning,compatibility or issues if there any.

- - - Updated - - -

One more thing,I forgot to mention.
It seems and is highly likely that this Laptop DELL Inspiron 14 5447 supports upto 16GB compatible DDR3 RAMS as mentioned by me on comment #34 above.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2015)

you should have been a  little more careful since you already have a haswell laptop . recently i also bought a 4gb low voltage laptop ram but from gskill from primeabgb.
anyway, good luck this time.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 11, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> you should have been a  little more careful since you already have a haswell laptop . recently i also bought a 4gb low voltage laptop ram but from gskill from primeabgb.
> anyway, good luck this time.



so do ULVs only support low voltage RAM only? :O


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 11, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> so do ULVs only support low voltage RAM only? :O



no. but combining 1.35v with a 1.5v might create problem.
most laptops wit haswell cpus comes with low voltage ram only.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 11, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> no.* but combining 1.35v with a 1.5v might create problem*.
> most laptops wit haswell cpus comes with low voltage ram only.


Thank you [MENTION=135617]rijinpk1[/MENTION] for the advice and warning.
In fact that's what [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION] emphasized a few comments ago in this thread section.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 11, 2015)

rijinpk1 said:


> no. but combining 1.35v with a 1.5v might create problem.
> most laptops wit haswell cpus comes with low voltage ram only.



ohh thanks for the heads up,im looking at getting an alienware 13 soon if i get a good deal


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 12, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> ohh thanks for the heads up,im looking at getting an alienware 13 soon if i get a good deal


Good Luck to you Friend for the same...
Please do post pics. + reviews

- - - Updated - - -

*Latest Info* :--->
Flipkart disapproved the return of the 2nd Transcend 4GB DDR3 module.
It was my fault for not studying much about the functionalities + aspects of a laptop RAM and plunged directly to the specs. of *type *and *frequency*.The policy of Flipkart is clear in this case,and as the RAM itself is non-defective,so I can't insist them for a return/refund. In fact one of their service executive called me today at 4p.m. and with a caring,cordial,approach explained to me about Flipkart's inconvenience,regret and helplessness on the decision.


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 12, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Good Luck to you Friend for the same...
> Please do post pics. + reviews
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



i suggest you try and sell it locally with its original bill and see if you get the price which you paid for it initially


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 13, 2015)

try olx & sell it for 200-300 cheaper.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 14, 2015)

Or try selling it in the bazaar section may be some one buy it.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 15, 2015)

Ultimately got the Crucial 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM (*1.35v*) at my office today(delivery address was assigned).

My *Heartiest Thanksgiving + Salutations to [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]*,without whose guidance and genius knowledge,I would have groped in the dark.

To all @TDF,friends the new screenshots :--->
*From cpu-z*
*img904.imageshack.us/img904/9556/mqzIwQ.png

*img673.imageshack.us/img673/8725/LSYCmD.png

*img673.imageshack.us/img673/5158/E7M3KG.png

*From Speccy*
*img633.imageshack.us/img633/117/EO1fdY.png


Satisfied + Respite at last.

Now for the selling of the Transcend RAM................................................


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 15, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Ultimately got the Crucial 4GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM (*1.35v*) at my office today(delivery address was assigned).
> 
> My *Heartiest Thanksgiving + Salutations to [MENTION=126812]whitestar_999[/MENTION]*,without whose guidance and genius knowledge,I would have groped in the dark.
> 
> ...



fantastic news!! happy to hear this!!  hope you managed to sell the other transcend one as well


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 15, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> fantastic news!! happy to hear this!!  hope you managed to sell the other transcend one as well


Thank You Friend.
No,I am seeking and trying to sell ,mainly through olx.in


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thank You Friend.
> No,I am seeking and trying to sell ,mainly through olx.in



ohh hope you get it 
try the bazaar section in TDF as someone else mentioned earlier, as well


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 16, 2015)

kg11sgbg said:


> Thank You Friend.
> No,I am seeking and trying to sell ,mainly through olx.in



The @OP of this thread needs one 4 GB ram. check if he's interested. *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...ould-i-go-corsair-ddr3-4gb-ram-my-laptop.html


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2015)

I think it's worth sharing - faced kinda similar situation yesterday - put 4GB corsair 1600 Mhz C11 with another corsair 4GB 1333 Mhz c9 module but the ram was showing 4GB only though they both are working fine separately. Anyway, at last had to pair the Corsair 1600 Mhz module with a kingston hyperx 1600 Mhz module and they are working fine at 1333 Mhz speed. It's strange world of memory modules  unless you buy some factory tested pairs.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jan 17, 2015)

topgear said:


> I think it's worth sharing - faced kinda similar situation yesterday - put 4GB corsair 1600 Mhz C11 with another corsair 4GB 1333 Mhz c9 module but the ram was showing 4GB only though they both are working fine separately. Anyway, at last had to pair the Corsair 1600 Mhz module with a kingston hyperx 1600 Mhz module and they are working fine at 1333 Mhz speed. It's strange world of memory modules  unless you buy some factory tested pairs.



whatever may be the specs,but voltage is the most important criterion for mtching RAM modules,at least in case of laptops.

Hierachy for choosing RAM modules both for laptops and desktops :--->

type = type

*Volt** = *Volt**

frequency = frequency(least priority)

* Matching is a must for laptops,may not be too essential for desktops.


----------



## topgear (Jan 17, 2015)

yeah, I know on most of the modern laptops [ read haswell ] you can't mix and run ddr3 and ddr3L memory modules. But desktop has more flexibility and headroom for changes. Both of the corsair ram modules have same 1.5v but for some reason they decided not to work with each other  It may be motherboard / bios limitation so I may test both on some other motherboard.


----------



## topgear (Jan 22, 2015)

Update : the 1600 Mhz C11 and 1333 Mhz C9 [ Both from corsair ] module both worked fine together on a Intel motherboard so it was a mere compatibility issue with a AMD motherboard / Bios.


----------

